# 04 S Works E5 Specs needed



## spyboy (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Can someone tell me what size and thread (english?) BB is needed for a Campy doubble.

I also need front Der clamp size and is it a top or bottom pull?

Thank you!


----------



## montelloslx (Nov 17, 2004)

*04 E5 S-works specs ?*

BB shell is English-standard threads. RD drop out standard as well. Your LBS is not of some help on this?


----------

